

Japanese Web Design: Why You So 2003? - w1ntermute
http://www.tofugu.com/2012/05/15/japanese-web-design-why-you-so-2003/

======
devsatish
Seems the text heavy, chaos, crowded design mirrors the Japanese life-style?
crowded cities, most of the people in metros. May be, that is why it seems
acceptable. And also having lot of content, avoids page-refreshes on tiny
mobile devices where the web-adoption was more in previous years.

